# Jenny donkey acting strange after breeding



## Jessmess11 (Sep 9, 2019)

So I'm pretty new to donkeys and today my jack got lose with my new Jenny. She has a two month old jennet are her side. They were out in a large pasture and for the life of me I couldn't get them caught! She kept running from him, but then he'd mount her and she'd stop, open her mouth and put her ears back. This went on a few times before he actually managed to successfully cover her. Afterwords he let me catch him no problem and I separated them. When I came back to check on her I noticed that every five minutes or so she would stop and stand like she's peeing, but nothing was coming out and she was really really staining. She did this several times a few minutes apart for about 20 - 30 minutes. Is that normal? Otherwise she acts fine. Her previous owner didn't say anything about her being bred back or anything... I was going to wait awhile and do some more research on donkeys before ever letting them together so any information at this point is helpful. 

P.S. they are completely separated right now, no chance of Brother leaving a gate open this time...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 9, 2019)

I would say she is in season at the moment. One of my mares will stand & squat around my stallion when she is in season. You may find, if she took, you may be expecting a little one next year.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 10, 2019)

I should have asked if your Donkey is intact before commenting


----------



## plaid mare (Sep 11, 2019)

Is it possible he hurt her? If he is larger, and inexperienced this could be the case.


----------

